# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Lista de los 12 Lagos más Impresionantes!!

## REEGE

19 de julio de 2011-Por Víctor Arribas

El mar no es la única oportunidad para unas vacaciones refrescantes. Lo demuestra esta selección con los mejores lagos del mundo. ¿Cuál de ellos te llama más?

1.Lago Malaui (Malaui).
Es el tercer lago más grande de África. También el que contiene mayor biodiversidad, con más de mil especies marinas. Su riqueza mantiene la economía de cientos de aldeas, aunque por desgracia está sufriendo los efectos de la sobrepesca industrial. Es Patrimonio Mundial de la Humanidad desde 1984.

2. Lago Peyto (Alberta , Canadá).
El Lago Louise es el más famoso de la zona. Pero este resulta más pintoresco todavía. Destaca por sus aguas transparentes con tonos turquesas, resultado del deshielo veraniego. Hay cimas montañosas de dos kilómetros de altura que ofrecen vistas espectaculares del bosque, el lago y las montañas.

3.Lago Crater (Canadá).
Es el resultado de la explosión de un volcán hace miles de años. Se trata del lago más profundo de Estados Unidos, casi 2.000 metros desde la superficie al fondo. Para explorar la zona es recomendable instalarse en un pueblito cercano llamado Bend.

4. Lago Taal (Filipinas).
Lo decriben como precioso a la vez que peligroso, ya que está situado cerca de un enorme volcán del mismo nombre. Tiene una gran actividad, aunque es constantemente monitorizado por expertos, que envían alertas automáticas a la oficina de turismo. La ciudad de Tagaytay ofrece las mejores y más seguras vistas.

5.Lago Atlitán (Guatemala).
Descansa al pie de tres volcanes grandes y cónicos, rodeado de pueblitos mayas. Su escosistema contiene ochocientos tipos distintos de plantas. Curiosamente no hay ningún lugar que ofrezca una vista única del lago, hay que moverse y verlo por trozos. O mejor todavía: alquilar una lancha y disfrutarlo desde dentro.

6.Lago Lomond (Escocia).
Está rodeado de colinas, vientos y castillos medievales. El lago contiene varias islas pequeñas, algunas propensas a desaparecer cuando sube la marea. Lo ideal es coger un ferry que incluye vistas a un monasterio del siglo VII y un castillo del siglo XIV, usado como base de caza por varios reyes.

7.Lago Garda (Italia).
A medio camino entre Milán y Venecia, se trata de uno de los destinos favoritos de los italianos para pasar sus vacaciones. Hay todo tipo de turismo: desde quienes buscan deporte al aire libre hasta los que prefieren la comodidad de un resort, pasando por alojamientos rurales.

8.Lago Anneci (Francia).
Situado en el corazón de los Alpes franceses, es uno de los destinos estrella del turismo francés. En verano se llena de kayaks y esquíes acuáticos. El segundo sábado de agosto se celebra un espectacular despliegue de fuegos artificiales que se reflejan en el lago. Quien necesite respirar aire urbanita tiene Ginebra a pocos minutos en coche.

9.Lago Plitvice (Croacia).
Se trata de dieciséis lagos conectados, unidos a veces por espectaculares cataratas. Hay una vegetación desbordante, además de animales salvajes, desde osos hasta lobos, pasando por ciervos. Está a dos horas de Zagreb, aunque se recomienda pasar la noche en alguno de sus bonitos hoteles o cámpings.

10.Lago Nakuru (Kenya).
Además de sus impresionantes vistas, en los contornos del lago puedes disfrutar del espectáculo de las manadas de flamencos rosas. El agua tiene tanto carbonato de sodio que hace complicada la vida de muchas especies, aunque más de un millón de pájaros se alimentan a diario de sus algas. Está situado en un parque natural, llamado como el lago y famoso por sus rinocerontes.

11.Lago Mattheson (Nueva Zelanda).
Es famoso por sus reflejos de dos montañas: Mount Cook y Mount Tasman. El mejor momento para disfrutarlas es justo después del amanecer, cuando el agua está más calmada. La ciudad de Fox Glacier es la más cercana y recomendable para instalarse.

12. Lago Bled (Eslovenia).
El castillo de Bled ofrece unas vistas espectaculares desde lo alto de una montaña cercana. Luego, cuando quieras verlo con más calma, tienes una especie de gondolas locales que te lo enseñan, incluyendo la preciosa isla de Bled. Está a poco menos media hora de la capital del país.

*
Fuente:yahoo.com*

----------


## perdiguera

Te aseguro que los números 2, 7 y 9 son espectaculares, aunque en lugar del 2 yo me quedaría con el Medicine, en la misma zona que el 2.
Aunque por encima de todos me quedo con el Mar Menor je je. La tierra tira lo suyo.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya te lo podias haber currado un poquito y traer alguna foto de algun sitio; de las que se puedan traer  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

A ver si conseguimos fotos de esos sitios que deben ser la leche...
Yo la verdad es que al ver la noticia eché en falta imágenes y ciertamente, ni me he parado a "Googlear" y verlos...
Seguro que son impresionantes!!!!!!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

> ben-amar Ya te lo podias haber currado un poquito y traer alguna foto de algun sitio; de las que se puedan traer



En soporte digital tengo del 9.
Del 2 he de buscar, en papel y luego escanear, entre más de veinte álbumes y a ver si encuentro el que toca. 
Del 7 no creo que tenga nada.
En cuanto pueda, no con esta cutre conexión que tengo ahora, os subiré las que haya podido encontrar.

----------


## perdiguera

Como lo prometido es deuda ahí van unas imágenes de Plívitce, zona de lagos kársticos de Croacia.
La zona es una serie de 16 lagos encadenados, algunos tan grandes como para permitir los pequeños cruceros turísticos, formados por la deposición de los carbonatos en las correspondientes barreras y que las aguas salvan el desnivel mediante las correspondientes cascadas, unas más altas que otras y otras más ancha que unas.
El parque, que se divide para la visita en dos itinerarios, está situado en el centro de Croacia, en el  Condado de Lika-Senj upanija. 
Situación:
http://maps.google.es/maps?q=Parque+...1buAA&t=h&z=11

El lugar, que es precioso, está bastante bien preparado para ser visitado, con hoteles, cámpings y zonas de merenderos, siendo la estancia recomendada mínima de dos días para poder verlo todo.

Más información: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_...os_de_Plitvice



















Sigue...

----------


## perdiguera



----------


## perdiguera

Las últimas










Espero que os gusten.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Tienen un cierto aire (salvando las distancias) con una serie de lagunas que hay en medio de La Mancha, ¿no?  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Preciosas imágenes.

----------


## perdiguera

Efectivamente, el proceso de formación es el mismo; lo que ocurre en este caso es que la superficie de las cubetas es considerablemente mayor y la cantidad de agua que circula también. Lo que hace que el entorno sea completamente distinto por la vegetación y climatología.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones y esas grandiosas imágenes que nos colocas de éstos excelentes lugares... Un saludo y como bien dice Luján, algunas fotos tienen un cierto parecido con las Lagunas de Ruidera... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas estampas tocayo, muchas gracias por mostrarnos ese precioso lugar.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Tienen un cierto aire (salvando las distancias) con una serie de lagunas que hay en medio de La Mancha, ¿no? 
> 
> Preciosas imágenes.


Es lo mismo que se me ha venido a mi mente  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Perdiguera.

SAe siente envidia sana de los lugares tan espectaculares que has visitado.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------

